# Regal Tang



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello all, My regal Tang seems to be covered in dust! I have altered the placement of my rock which left some very fine sand (dust) on the surface! This dust is being picked up and spat out by the fish and seems to be sticking to the Regal! Is there any thing i can do? I was thinking about brushing it off with my hands but not sure if this is a good idea!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

definitely not a good idea! :shock: this will rub off the regal's mucus coat!! i dont think a little dust from the sand and liverock will harm your fish...


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Thinking about my post.... i am pretty sure it is dust! Its like a sandy/dusty covering! Could this be something else for me to worry about?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, no worries. It is kind of odd that it's sticking like that, but it'll wash off eventually.


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Found out that my Regal has Velvet disease! I I'm now currently treating this with copper and souled be gone with 2 weeks. Apparently this is one of the most common problems with marine fish and should be treated as soon as it is noticed. The other fish can catch it and it can kill if left untreated! I'm glad i read into this.... it could of been serious!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

it is serious, soon you will see the affects of copper on your new hermit crab invertebrates and liverock (if you have any). It could be velvet, but it still might be the dust from your sand too... either way, positive ID of this stuff is the only way to be sure.


----------

